# Disque DUR qui craque !



## Tibookman (21 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de passer sous Panther. Après quinze jours, mon PWbook âgé de 18 mois fait d'étranges bruits : le disque dur frotte, accroche, râcle... lorqu'il y a transfert de données et lorsque je surfe... La question est : est-il foutu ? Est-il réparable avec TechTool ou autre ?


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2003)

Ça m'est arrivé sur un Pismo, le DD est mort. Tu ne peux pas le réparer puisque c'est un PB mécanique.


----------

